# how to treat seiryu stone



## toadass (11 Jan 2013)

Hi guys. Just a quicky! As the title says, what is the best way to treat seiryu stone, before starting a new scape? The stone is fresh and never used!

Thanks


----------



## Gary Nelson (11 Jan 2013)

just rinse the dust off with an old nail brush or something and off you go...ready


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Jan 2013)

Treat it with respect. They are heavy, and sharp...

Cheers,


----------



## Greenview (11 Jan 2013)

And expensive


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jan 2013)

As a side it also raises hardness significantly, so be aware if you're keeping delicate soft water species.


----------



## toadass (13 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys, would manzanita wood be the same? Just give it a scrub?


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jan 2013)

toadass said:


> Thanks guys, would manzanita wood be the same? Just give it a scrub?


Just run it under the tap, no need to scrub it too much.


----------

